# Hamilton Electric 507 Calendar



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

This one should qualify as rare. I own this watch now with the help of Rene Rondeau. I visited him in California, and was rewarded with the opportunity to purchase this fine watch. I'm very proud of it to say the least, and want to share photo's of it. I have removed the band that came on the watch, which I think must be the original. I photographed them separately. As the photos show, the watch has never been worn much, so I think the band could easily be the original.

You should visit the site if you have a chance to see some of the watches I have for sale, besides what I sell under harleymanstan on Ebay.

I hope you enjoy the pictures of the 507 watch. I certainly am enjoying the watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very unique Harleymanstan...kicking myself for not buying one of these that RenÃ© had on his site a couple of years ago.

If you ever get to take the dial off, would love to see some photos of the calender window shuttering system.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A beautiful watch, in addition to being extremely rare.

For those who don't know, Harleymanstan does excellent work on Hamilton electrics here on this side of the pond. Not long ago, he cleaned and tuned up my Gemini II (shown below) quite nicely.

Some of his other watches are pictured here.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

If I ever do take the dial off, I'll be sure to post pictures. Right now, it's working great, so don't want to tempt fate. No possibility to find parts, I'm sure.

harleymanstan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Jarett this is post #507 for me as I make this: an auspicious number. This is a very cool item, a real piece of Hamilton history. Thanks for sharing it with the group.


----------

